# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  Tubetes y Bandejas Portatubetes

## Tecnologia Forestal

Somos productores de Tubetes y Bandejas PortaTubetes 
tenemos los siguientes tubetes 
54 cc 
100 cc 
116 cc
180 cc 
tenemos dos bandejas planas 
bPL 90 para los tubetes 100 cc y 116 cc 
bPL 144 para los tubetes de 54 cc 
bPL 36 para los tubetes de 180 cc 
contactarse a tecnologiaforestalsac@hotmail.com 
los mejores precios y calidad.Temas similares: Foresteria: Alternativas con bandejas Tubetes y Bandejas Portatubetes Tubetes y Bandejas Portatubetes Tubetes y Bandejas Portatubetes

----------

